#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-25
<bkerensa> c_smith: which is what?
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know what this means "No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<bkerensa> "
<slangasek> bkerensa: it means there's a cascading failure of some kind and apport isn't filing any more reports because it knows that more reports would just be noise to the developers
<r0csteady> jpiroshky: When are we meeting for the distro project?
<r0csteady> I changed my schedule for work so that I have Friday's off for now on, so I'll be able to to come and work at (noon)? It is at noon on Friday's, right?
<c_smith> Arch.......
<bkerensa> c_smith: what?
<c_smith> Arch Linux. :P
<c_smith> decided to try to get myself to stick with Arch.
<nathwill> ha
<c_smith> I've heard arch is one of the distros that uses the fewest patches.
<r0csteady> I like arch a lot
<r0csteady> It's prob one of my fav distros (thus far)
<c_smith> same here.
<c_smith> KDE 4.8 on Arch is nice.
<c_smith> I think I'll be sticking with KDE on Arch.
<c_smith> and the KDE in has something Kubuntu doesn't: Konqueror.
<r0csteady> I'll have to load arch with kde to see how I like it
<c_smith> r0csteady: it's not bad, Amarok has to be installed seperately, though.
<c_smith> r0csteady: though it you want conky-lua-arch to work, you have to edit its config a bit, edit it as would be done with XFCE 4.8
<r0csteady> Okay, I'll let you know how it goes once I get there. I have a project I'm working on right now (using lucid).
 * c_smith goes back to playing Linux Tycoon
<tgm4883> Linux Tycoon :/
<c_smith> eh, I need something to do.
<tgm4883> I've played that game
<c_smith> better that than doing absolutely nothing.
<tgm4883> it appears to be nothing more than a while loop
<c_smith> I see the same thing.
<c_smith> but still, better than sitting here bored.
<c_smith> in a bit I might tweak my system a bit.
 * r0csteady is going to google linux tycoon
<r0csteady> sounds interesting
<c_smith> r0csteady: http://lunduke.com/?page_id=2646
<c_smith> r0csteady: that's the page for Linux Tycoon.
<r0csteady> @_@
<meetingology> r0csteady: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<r0csteady> woah
<c_smith> lol
<r0csteady> that is so c00l!!!!
<c_smith> it's a good way to pass time. :P
<c_smith> even though the coding is simple. it's a bunch of while loops.
<r0csteady> This will be very good for me. Ty for sharing.
<c_smith> no prob.
<tgm4883> I'd sell you my copy if I could
<c_smith> lol
<tgm4883> it's a bunch of while loops, and I haven't found a way to make my users go down for an extended period of time
<bkerensa> c_smith: and let me guess your Ubuntu One problems are occuring on Arch?
<c_smith> nope.
<bkerensa> c_smith: and also since when is fewer patches better?
<c_smith> I fixed the issue: disconnected the machine from Ubuntu one, cleared the configuration, and reconnected it.
<c_smith> I never said it was, just stating facts.
<c_smith> but when debugging a Wine app, fewer patches seems to help with getting to the root of the problem.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'd argue that fewer downstream patches are better
<tgm4883> if the patch makes sense, it should go upstream
<bkerensa> tgm4883: even if upstream is slow in taking submitted patches from downstream that fix valid bugs?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> What I said is still correct
<bkerensa> true
<tgm4883> You'd carry the patch downstream until it was accepted upstream or upstream fixed it a different way
<bkerensa> tgm4883: would love your feedback on the flyer jvlb has put together :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: you too ^
<c_smith> sure.
<c_smith> bkerensa: has it been sent out via email?
<bkerensa> yes
<c_smith> hmmmm. haven't gotten it yet.
<c_smith> and it doesn't seem to be on the mailing list archives.
<nathwill> bkerensa, it's pending approval. wrong email from
 * c_smith will be back, gonna try Kubuntu to see if there is any different applications from the last release of Kubuntu he gave Kubuntu a serious try (back in 11.10)
<nathwill> feedback wise s/insure/ensure/g
<c_smith> meh, forgot, I overwrote that flash drive I had been intending to test that out with.
<c_smith> nathwill: I never got those things (such as s/insure/ensure/g) what does that mean?
<nathwill> substitute this for that
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<nathwill> sed shorthand.
<c_smith> that would explain it.
<c_smith> I'll have to admit, sed is handy for what it does.
<c_smith> as I recall, Ubuntu One runs on Kubuntu pretty well.
<nathwill> bkerensa,jvlb: initial impression, i like the flyer :) clearly we need more copy, and i'll have to work on some proposals for that while i'm @home tonite.
<c_smith> *sigh* the flier was recieved earlier, I missed that, and upon looking further in my Email, I found it. *facepalm*
<bkerensa> nathwill: sounds good I didnt even see you in here... yeah if you guys can reply to that mailing list and provide feedback or proposals that way jvlb sees it
<c_smith> bkerensa: here's my feedback on the flyer: simple yet it looks good, it's to-the-point and doesn't go off-topic. and it doesn't distract from the subject. all in all, looks good.
<c_smith> hopefully that's enough information to go off of.
<bkerensa> c_smith: provide it to mailing list so jvlb can see it
<bkerensa> since he is working on it
<c_smith> alright.
<c_smith> now if Kontact would agree with me. >.<
<c_smith> honestly had better luck with Kontact last time I tried it in Kubuntu.
<c_smith> guess it'll have to wait until I have Kubuntu up.
<c_smith> bkerensa: I'm looking at my settings on your ZNC server, do you know if the log option is what replays messages in IRC?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I still don't have it
<bkerensa> c_smith: no its the buffer settings why?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: still nothing?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, got it, looking now
<tgm4883> bkerensa, this is supposed to be a trifold?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> there is no english under ubuntu for school or ubuntu for home
<tgm4883> and I question the need for non-english text
<bkerensa> tgm4883: provide feedback to mailing list :)
<bkerensa> so jvlb can see it
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> will do
<c_smith> bkerensa: just trying to see why the server isn't playing messages. looks like I would hurt more than I help if I tried. eh?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I can check
<c_smith> ok, sweet.
<c_smith> would you do that, please/
<c_smith> *?
<c_smith> and I shall go back to reading a wikipedia page about Hanlons razor while waiting for my download to finish.
<bkerensa> c_smith: you shoul have 500 line buffer here and in -offtopic and 75 in other community channels that are high traffic
<c_smith> alright, I'll have to rely on that.
<c_smith> being as you said, I'll have to take your word for it, in other words.
<c_smith> now to see why my Flash Drive isn't mounting.
<bkerensa> c_smith: The server will likely only continue to be up for the rest or the year or so though
 * bkerensa plans to step down in the next 6 months
<c_smith> alright.
<c_smith> may as well switch to freenode in the near future.
<c_smith> bkerensa: is there anything going on that causes this?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I dont know specifically when it could be much further out it depends when someone is available who has time/resources etc
<c_smith> Ah, ok, so nothing big?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Mostly I have other projects that I need to focus on :)
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<c_smith> interesting projects?
<bkerensa> Just general Ubuntu development and projects in the Mozilla community
<bkerensa> and Ubuntu Community Team stuff
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> that should be worth your time. :)
<bkerensa> yeah and also there is the fact I'm a Community Manager for OpenPhoto which is growing and recently featured on TechCrunch
<tgm4883> thanks bkerensa
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-26
<bkerensa> nathwill: ping pong
<jPiroshky> r0csteady: You betcha, it's noon on Fridays until six, but the next time is tomorrow (Tuesday) afternoon at 2pm, so feel free to come if you can
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: distro meeting?
<jPiroshky> Aw haw;  you'd be interested to know that Ubuntu is a really strong candidate because all of the DEs install side by side and work together well.  I like it personally because you can pick and choose all or any of them in tasksel when you are installing
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: is this for FreeGeek?
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<r0csteady> bkerensa: It is
<r0csteady> g'night
<r0csteady> I am actually attending OSbridge Tues-Fri.
<nathwill> morning all
<MarkDude> Hey there nathwill
<bkerensa> morning nathwill
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://i.imgur.com/jJuSP.jpg <-- Swagger
<Brian_H> nice thats pretty cool
<bkerensa> Brian_H: thats only the first part :D I have other boxes in route from Netherlands and California
<Brian_H> lol wow, its just like christmas :p
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> oh damn
<bkerensa> >.<
 * bkerensa needs to call a certain business guy and arrange for him to pay for our booth electric
<bkerensa> >.<
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> ridiculous that they charge fr that
<Brian_H> wonder if they will start charging for air next year
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Brian_H: you guys buy power already?
<Brian_H> reluctantly yes
<bkerensa> yeahs it kind of ridiculous its so expensive
<Brian_H> can't really get around it, need to charge the cellphones :p
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> yeah we need power for laptops
<Brian_H> and the whole union junk is enough to drive you bonkers
<bkerensa> indeed
<nathwill> holy swag
<bkerensa> boom booth power at OSCON paid for ;)
<bkerensa> courtesy of the folks at Inktank/Ceph
<nathwill> sweet
<nathwill> yay for good businesses willing to support user groups :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: well this year were not being listed as Ubuntu Oregon
<bkerensa> ;)
 * MarkDude wants to put that on social media- 
<MarkDude> them sponosoring- thats cool
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> we what?
<nathwill> we're not being listed as Ubuntu Oregon?!
<nathwill> wtf are we?
<nathwill> btw... dunno if y'all use yahoo! mail, but this is amazing: http://www.ymailblog.com/blog/2012/06/finding-your-photos-is-now-a-snap%E2%80%94introducing-the-new-photos-app-in-yahoo-mail/
<orebuntu> nathwill's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/8xzcw2m
<bkerensa> nathwill: you use ymail? :s
<bkerensa> nathwill: we are this year just listed as Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Ubuntu OWES Ubuntu Oregon
<MarkDude> and should request EXTRA favors
<bkerensa> peh
<nathwill> bkerensa. yes... iirc... i use ymail
<bkerensa> nathwill: im saddened
<bkerensa> do you use Yahoo News? :P
<nathwill> bkerensa, define use? it is one of many news sites i read...
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> i use it as much as i use ars technica...
<bkerensa> nathwill: idk... yahoo news just uses AP and a few other sources
<bkerensa> Google News + Huffpo you get everything
<nathwill> bah, google news
<nathwill> no thanks
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> your loyal to the master
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> not hardly
<nathwill> i read what is worth reading... and i have yet to come across interesting news via google news
<bkerensa> :s
<nathwill> huffpo for sure
<nathwill> too bad they're owned by AOL...
<bkerensa> nathwill: add sections to Google News
<bkerensa> like "Linux"
<nathwill> my main news source is google reader >_<
<bkerensa> ahh I dont use readers too much
<bkerensa> I get overwhelmed if I do
<bkerensa> I tried that once and had like 100+ sites I subscribed to
<nathwill> well, you're missing out on some sweet sites then... you just have to be vicious about pruning shite
<nathwill> and not subscribe to 'planet' blogs
<nathwill> but 'planet' feeds are good to find the people posting worthwhile articles
<bkerensa> http://awesomescreenshot.com/0a090yz2f
<bkerensa> thats what my reader looks like
<bkerensa> I have/had folders setup for each type of site
<bkerensa> like Law
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> paul graham's worth following for sure. so's brandon mathis and mike cardwell, though i don't necessarily agree with everything they say
 * bkerensa subscribed to govtrack to see ever law introduced by congress
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> bet that worked out well...
<bkerensa> it frustrated me
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> yeah, i can imagine
<nathwill> wow... puppet fundamentals training... cost=2200 smackaroos
<kees> O_O
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh the one in Portland?
<blkperl> bkerensa: sponsership obtained, stay tuned
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^ looks like we need rails and shiz
<bkerensa> nathwill: and to get everything pre-baked
<bkerensa> blkperl: indeed :)
<bkerensa> @exit
<meetingology> bkerensa: Error: "exit" is not a valid command.
<nathwill> bkerensa, you refer to the 1u?
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah
<nathwill> do you have a list of what we need?
<bkerensa> nathwill: all we need it a mount kit for a 1950 and the two HDD's
<bkerensa> is*
<nathwill> okey doke.
<bkerensa> nathwill: I mean ultimately that is if the rack were being dropped into is standard ;)
<nathwill> ha, iguana micro is a yahoo! store :D
<nathwill> awesome
<bkerensa> iguana micro?
<bkerensa> ahh I see
<nathwill> local pc supply shop
<nathwill> my vendor of choice. small, local, located between work and home :D
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I mean even if we could find the rails without all the hardware we dont need any screws for instance
<bkerensa> I will also have to get two power cables from freegeek since we got dual PSU's
<bkerensa> nathwill: do you remember who won the Ubuntu Books at the release party? they never e-mailed me and the books are ready to ship
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ^
<bkerensa> ?
<nathwill> i think that nathan williams guy won
<bkerensa> nathwill: did u?
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> no
<nathwill> but that nathan williams guy did ;)
<nathwill> i think travis_g did?
<nathwill> i can't remember...
<bkerensa> huh well I remember asking them to e-mail me by june 1
<nathwill> well... i'd give them another day or so, then they go back into the pool
<nathwill> speaking of which... i finished art of community... need to bring that back
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yahoo just entered into a deal with Spotify
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> this will hit the news shortly
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> techcrunch etc/
<tgm4883> bkerensa, that Thomas Mashos guy won too ;)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: did you honestly win? =/
<tgm4883> no I won the other thing
<tgm4883> to the conference dealy
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/06/26/spotify-and-yahoo-partner-up
<bkerensa> there is the scoop ;) I beat techcrunch and all the other tech sites :P
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ahh and then you couldnt make it right?
<tgm4883> yep
<bkerensa> I wonder if c_smith is even at OSBridge today?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> More feedback on the flyer is still needed guys :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: you still interested in co-maintaining seamonkey with me?
<bkerensa> Im bringing the package up to date right now
<nathwill> bkerensa, sure
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-27
<bkerensa> !help
<orebuntu> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<lubotu1`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkerensa> !admin
<orebuntu> Try !help admin
<bkerensa> !help admin
<orebuntu> Various administrative commands.
<orebuntu> !admin reload | quit | join #chan | part #chan
<nathwill> man, cannot believe alpha2 is tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-28
<tgm4883> Happy future day
<tgm4883> nm, apparently I fell for the hoax :(
<tgm4883> I swear, some people just need stabbed in the face
<tgm4883> People that post false things that they know are false should probably be killed
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-29
<bkerensa> slangasek: I bcc'ed you to a thread on mailing list were discussing crediting Debian in a brochure and thought your feedback might be helpful
<slangasek> bkerensa: I abstain ;)
<bkerensa> k
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | ► Events: OSCON & Community Leadership Summit  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | If nobody is available the mailing list is an excellent option for help!
<bkerensa> morning nathwill
<bkerensa> holy smokes what were they thinking
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> I just got quoted $427 for trifold printing
<nathwill> morning bkerensa
<nathwill> and yep
<nathwill> how many is that for?
<bkerensa> 50
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> glossies/
<nathwill> ?
<bkerensa> Kinkos wants $601 for 500
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> but dropping it to horrible paper doesnt change cost by much
<nathwill> oh really?
<bkerensa> its the color
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> that's surprising, i'd've thought the glossies would be way more
<bkerensa> http://www.vistaprint.com/brochures.aspx?txi=185&xnid=VisitorHomePage_Brochures_Advertising+%26+Marketing_Business&xnav=TeaserItem
<orebuntu> bkerensa's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/6nlcdlu
<bkerensa> I think thats the best deal I found so far
<bkerensa> but I dont think I can get them in time with Vistaprint unless I have it rushed at which point I lose the savings
<nathwill> in time?
<nathwill> you mean for OSCON?
<bkerensa> yes
<nathwill> gotcha
<nathwill> well...
<bkerensa> nathwill: I just sent an e-mail out
<nathwill> ok
<bkerensa> if anyone knows a local place that might give us a discount or not gouge my pockets that would be great :D
<nathwill> wish i did... :/
<bkerensa> nathwill: what you mean you dont have any pals that print brochures for a living :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: I also have to find orange candy :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I think next year I wanna go to Google I/O
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> they gave away tablets and phones to every attendee
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea, you kinda pay for it though
<tgm4883> the tickets were $900
<tgm4883> which is the nexus phone, nexus q, and nexus 7 add up to $900
<bkerensa> tgm4883: if you consider the prices of the tablets plus the sessions and food you really dont pay too much
<tgm4883> sessions - meh, They are available online
<bkerensa> I mean they give away like $600-700 in hardware that you could turn around and sell on ebay for many times
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you still need a place to stay
<tgm4883> plus travel
<tgm4883> if you have a company sending you, probably worth it.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I was just offered a couch  one block away
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I can get travel sponsored likely :)
<tgm4883> Then you should go, if you can get a ticket
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> thats the hard part
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> possibly
<bkerensa> they sold out in 20 mins this year
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> 45 minutes
<tgm4883> but I know someone who didn't go this year that had the ability to get his ticket in advance
<tgm4883> before the sale
<tgm4883> he would have sold it to you ;)
<tgm4883> IDK how they hand those out though, he didn't go this year, so he probably won't get that advanced access next year
<cy1> I print stuff out on a epson c55 inkjet in my room
<cy1> and it's currently broken
<cy1> because fucking apple
<cy1> anyone who can figure out why CUPS stopped working gets 50 free printouts easy.
<cy1> I've scoured the kernel config, and it finds the printer... but CUPS say no found :/
<cy1> same printer worked not a couple months ago.
<nathwill> burn them all
<kees> cy1: check and see if it magically disabled the printer. I had this happen a few times. just needed to re-check 'enabled'. so stupid :P
<emme> anyone feel like helping me? just installed 12.04 and it's not detecting my external monitor..
<bkerensa> bdmurray: you getting roped into this hangout on air thing too? =/
<bkerensa> nathwill: how goes your distro-hopping
<bdmurray> bkerensa: yeah can you tell me more about it?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I have no idea about it... someone is blasting me in PM asking when I can make it
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I assume its just a evangelism effort
<bkerensa> last cycle Jono, Me, Amber and a few managers from teams and some linaro folks did one
<bkerensa> I think its just a big Q+A thats streamed
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-30
<nathwill> uuugh
<bkerensa> nathwill: waat?
<bkerensa> nathwill: time for angry orchards?
<nathwill> i hate perl+sendmail... it's so ridiculously easy to do right, and so ridiculously hard to diagnose problems with someone else's shitty code
<bkerensa> nathwill: wth would you use perl in this day and age?
<nathwill> well, 100K cpan modules and extensive use in enterprise for starters
<bkerensa> nathwill: Im assuming this perl is for fixing accts
<bkerensa> and for sending emails to customers
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> bkerensa... well
<nathwill> yes, i have many perl scripts as you described, and that's what most of the perl stuff i do is
<bkerensa> yeah enterprise... heh cpanel uses perl :P
<nathwill> this one in particular is for testing mail functionality
<nathwill> i have one for php and one for perl
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> port it to python :D
<nathwill> so i can demonstrate to said... customers... that the account is in fact functioning, and their is no need to use any of other scripts to fix an acct that doesn't need fixing
<nathwill> *there
<devxdev> holla guys
<nathwill> just weird when there's no errors thrown, but their mangled code is "intermittently" failing
<nathwill> evening devxdev
<bkerensa> nathwill: I know someone who knows perl like a ninja
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> you could ask them maybe? :)
<nathwill> bkerensa: ditto here
<bkerensa> ah :D
<nathwill> oh i have no need, nor would it be permitted to send a customers code to a 3rd party
<nathwill> i don't really *need* to find the problem
<bkerensa> oh I thought you meant Yahoos code
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> it just helps to get them to stfu
<nathwill> no, this is a webhosting customer
<nathwill> yahoos don't make mistakes
<nathwill> ;)
<bkerensa> nathwill: Tell them... "Sorry Madam/Sir Yahoo! Webhosting cannot support customers code and it appears your ticket is concerning a concern with your code... So please go now and rtfm"
<nathwill> ok... well, it's time for me to go punch some kittens
<nathwill> catch y'all later
<bkerensa> Yahoo needs to dump webhosting
<bkerensa> ttyl
<nathwill> pfft
<nathwill> couldn't disagree w/ you more on that
<nathwill> and i'd argue with you, but the kittens, they are waiting
<bkerensa> :d
<devxdev> lmao
 * devxdev wants to punch kittens
 * bkerensa wants the nectar from Angry Orchards
<devxdev> What is this Angry Orchards O_o
<bkerensa> devxdev: http://angryorchard.com/
<devxdev> looks damn good!
<devxdev> aaahhhh and i'm outta here finished my packager script, later bkerensa
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-07-01
<devxdev> you guys want a good laugh? I did this out of complete boredom the other day http://devxdev.com/utv
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-24
<bkerensa> lol
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-25
<biker> bkerensa: o/
<bkerensa> biker: o/
<biker> bkerensa: so yesterday wondering around i found this
<biker> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<biker> i didnt know you had that :p
<bkerensa> yeah
<biker> bkerensa: thats really awesome to get people start into linux
<biker> bkerensa: are you goign to oscon?
<bkerensa> yeah
<biker> sweet
<biker> im still not sure
<biker> first im going to catch philipballew on mexico city :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-26
<biker> philipballew: o/
<biker> hey philipballew when im in mexico city maybe we can hang out
<philipballew> biker, Assuming you get here before nexy Monday
<philipballew> I fly out Monday to the creat city of Sacramento.
<philipballew> *great
<biker> philipballew: oo wow :O i thought you were going to be there for like 2 more weeks
<philipballew> no.........
<philipballew> Gotta o home and do things
<philipballew> Though I am happy to be home on July 4th.
<philipballew> America the beautiful my friend.
<philipballew> biker, I am gonna see you at oscon
<philipballew> if nothing else you can drive up.
<biker> philipballew: im still not sure about going to oscon
<biker> fedora hasnt said anything
<philipballew> I'd let you go
<biker> philipballew: hehe cool! (:
<philipballew> Just call Robbin till she says yes
<biker> yeah,., actually i think she will say yes
<biker> the thing is that y arrive from mexico city on july 21
<biker> so i would be arriving here on that sunday,., and if i go to oscon on the next monday i would be flying out to portland xD
<philipballew> biker, fly back to San Diego and just go from there
<philipballew> pay your way to san diego and have them pay for like a southwest flight or something
<philipballew> I assume you are flying tj to Mexico city though. Cheaper and stuff.
<biker> oo yeah philipballew ,., that wont be the problem (: the problem is that i think the dates are too tight :P
<philipballew> biker, If there is a will, there is a way
<biker> philipballew: well yeah (: the thing is with my parents :P because im almost leaving for long time,., they want me to stay here with them most of the time before going to europe
<philipballew> biker, good point. I am with my parents this summer. I will tell them I am going to Portland the night before.
<philipballew> I am a bad person...
<philipballew> well maybe a few days.
<biker> philipballew: lol xD
<biker> philipballew: you are so mean :P
<biker> better save the world
<philipballew> then again, portland from sac is only an hour flight, so I am not worried they will care.
<philipballew> biker, have you ever had mole?
<biker> philipballew: yeap :p
<philipballew> biker, It's something that takes some getting used to I think.
<biker> philipballew: did you like it? :p
<biker> actually im not a fan of it :p
<philipballew> biker, I did not.
<philipballew> I like Baja/San digo Mexican food more then here. More tacos, Less chili if you know what I mean.
<biker> hahaha :p
<philipballew> biker, You need to grab a California Burrito and tel me what you think.
<biker> philipballew: where can i get one of those? xD
<philipballew> Off Rosecrans is the best place imo.
<biker> sweet
<biker> ill go there
<philipballew> biker, http://www.yelp.com/biz/adalbertos-mexican-food-san-diego-2
<philipballew> Its a carne burrito with French Fries.
<biker> nice :)
<biker> philipballew: so you already have your ticket for oscon?
<philipballew> biker, not yet. The money should come to me in a week or so for me to buy my plane ticket.
<philipballew> Hopefully before i leave df
<philipballew> Dont wanna have to worry about it back home
<biker> philipballew: i mean the entry ticket
<philipballew> biker, Yeah, someone is signing me up.
<biker> nice (:
<biker> philipballew: have you gone to oscon before?
<philipballew> biker, yes. I went Last year!
<philipballew> have you?
<biker> philipballew: nop,., but i heard it is awesome!
<philipballew> biker, it's hella tight
<biker> philipballew: sorry irssi quit me,., what was the last thing you said?
<biker> everything after i said it is awesome
<philipballew> I said its hella tight!
<biker> damn nice :p
<philipballew> biker,  the food is good and the people are friendly
<biker> sweet (:
<biker> i wanna go!
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-27
<Maskil> Morning
<biker> zup philballew !
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-28
<biker> bkerensa: i applied for mozilla rep (:
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-29
<biker> bkerensa: o/
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-29
 * skellat finishes quick channel check
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-06-28
<Grubthumped> hello all
